# I put 76ers ahead of Heat



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

1. Shaq plays 568 games for the pass 9 seasons. That means he plays 63 games a season. 
Edit: it should be 64.88 games for the pass 8 season excluding 98-99 short season.

2. Aaron McKie, Samuel Dalembert, Willie Green and Kyle Korver are good players next season.

3. Iverson and Kenny Thomas ......., may trade big dog for a good player.

76ers - 48 wins
Heat - 46 wins


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

The 76ers have not made any moves to improve, and last year, with the same team, were worse then the Heat were then.

When the Heat got Shaq, they improved.


There is no way the 76ers improve from 33 wins to 48 with no new players. Even though there players are young, they will not improve that much.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I heard that 3 76ers young players will start this season.

02-03 Iverson plays 82 games

03-04 Iverson plays 48 games


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigWill33176</b>!
> The 76ers have not made any moves to improve, and last year, with the same team, were worse then the Heat were then.
> 
> When the Heat got Shaq, they improved.
> ...


But the drop off was in large part due to injuries. So it is feasable that with a clean bill of health they could return to being one of the top teams in the east.

They've got a better coach than last year now too.

I don't know they'll be better than the Heat. But they are my sleeper team out east.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 1. Shaq plays 568 games for the pass 9 seasons. That means he plays 63 games a season.


You made the same mistake I did, one of those years there was a lockout and he played 49 of the 50 or so games. Obviously 49/50 is a lot more durable than 49/82, and it makes the 63 games per season number much lower than it should be. It should be around around 67-70. 

Of course, thats just the trend, and doesnt fully indicate how many he'll play next season.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 1. Shaq plays 568 games for the pass 9 seasons. That means he plays 63 games a season.


uh... that's wrong. don't you remember the shortened season? you have to take that into account.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

It's possible. How good Miami is rests on Shaq's shoulders. He could be dominate as ever, he could be only as good as last year, or he could be declining more. So your prediction is feasible, but i wouldn't put any money on it.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Let's assume Shaq plays 65 games next season, then discuss.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

okay lets assume KG missed about half season.
Duncan missing half the season.
then What?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I take the average for the pass 8 full seasons. That is reasonable.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 1. Shaq plays 568 games for the pass 9 seasons. That means he plays 63 games a season.
> Edit: it should be 64.88 games for the pass 8 season excluding 98-99 short season.
> 
> ...


Worst analisis ever. 

Who knows maybe Shaq play all season and AI only 50 games like last season

a team like the heat with Wade and the most dominant player will be better than the 76ers the heat also have Edde Jones a godd scorer.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

While I don't think it's likely, I think it is very possible. I'm telling you, Miami is by far the most likely team to be very disappointing this season. Their success rests on the shoulders of two very injury prone players, and one who had a great rookie season and will now have to adjust his game to fit Shaq. Wade is going to have to adjust to playing in the half court offense more, where he's not nearly as good. Factor in how little depth the Heat have, there's a good chance things could fall apart for them very quickly and they could be in the lottery. Then again, a couple signings and everything clicks, they're in the NBA Finals. Make no mistake about it, Miami is no sure thing this season, the Sixers could very well be better than them.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> While I don't think it's likely, I think it is very possible. I'm telling you, Miami is by far the most likely team to be very disappointing this season. Their success rests on the shoulders of two very injury prone players, and one who had a great rookie season and will now have to adjust his game to fit Shaq. Wade is going to have to adjust to playing in the half court offense more, where he's not nearly as good. Factor in how little depth the Heat have, there's a good chance things could fall apart for them very quickly and they could be in the lottery. Then again, a couple signings and everything clicks, they're in the NBA Finals. Make no mistake about it, Miami is no sure thing this season, the Sixers could very well be better than them.


Exactly, Shaqless Heat will be defeat by all 29 teams.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly, Shaqless Heat will be defeat by all 29 teams.


Without Shaq, we're still better than alot of teams...we'd be bad, but not that bad....

I hope people keep saying we'll be bad even with Shaq, it's better when people doubt you and you got something to prove...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 1. Shaq plays 568 games for the pass 9 seasons. That means he plays 63 games a season.
> Edit: it should be 64.88 games for the pass 8 season excluding 98-99 short season.
> 
> ...


If Shaq misses 20 games next season, yeah, i´ll say it´s possible (but not likely) that the Sixers could be the better team...
If Shaq is healthy... not a chance in hell....


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I've got the Raptors ahead of the the sixers but behind the Heat.

I prefer my big man rotation of Bosh, Araujo, Marshall, and Moiso to Dalembert, Thomas, and Jackson. 

In the backcourt the Raptors will field Alston, Vince, Rose, Alvin Williams, Murray and others. I don't see the AI, Iggy, Ollie, Mckie, Robinson lineup having any advantage on paper. 

If AI and Vince are healthy, it should be a very even matchup.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> I've got the Raptors ahead of the the sixers but behind the Heat.
> 
> I prefer my big man rotation of Bosh, Araujo, Marshall, and Moiso to Dalembert, Thomas, and Jackson.
> ...


You forgot Skinner, who should be a very solid player for the Sixers this season. I have the Sixers well ahead of the Raptors this season, I can't see Toronto making the playoffs this season. Araujo was a horrible pick, even though he may have filled a team need.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> You forgot Skinner, who should be a very solid player for the Sixers this season. I have the Sixers well ahead of the Raptors this season, I can't see Toronto making the playoffs this season. Araujo was a horrible pick, even though he may have filled a team need.


I agree. If I was Toronto, I would have picked Biendrins. Guys gonna be a monster. I have Philly as 4th best team in East.

1-Pistons
2-Pacers
3-Heat
4-76ers.

Probably forgetting a team right now, I can't remember jack **** 2day.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> If AI and Vince are healthy, it should be a very even matchup.


Doubtfull. Vince has no heart.

And doesn't he still have braces?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think the 76ers have a good shot at winning the Atlantic, but they'll still be behind the Heat.

I see the addition of Shaq getting the Heat to the third seed, but not much higher than that. In terms of talent they're still behind the Pacers and Pistons.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Without Shaq, we're still better than alot of teams...we'd be bad, but not that bad....
> ...


Without Shaq only the Bobcats and possibly Golden State would be worse than Miami.


----------



## pErSiSt (Jul 16, 2004)

really really hope sooooooooooo
AI rules!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> 
> 1-Pistons
> 2-Pacers
> ...


76ers will win improve 15 games
1. Iverson missed 34 games last season 
2. add Skinner
3. better coach
4. Improvement of young player


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> 76ers will win improve 15 games
> ...


5. Adding Andre Iguodala, impact player this season
6. Possibly trading Glenn Robinson(expiring contract) for good player (possibly Antoine Walker).


----------

